# Modified Fluval Chi



## tlriot (May 10, 2014)

Looks great! I always hated the Fluval Chi design, and this is way better.

I would recommend a betta again. There aren't many fish that like that sort of layout. Maybe get some more java fern to add some more cover by attaching it to the back of the wood. Only other suggestion would be to push the driftwood forward a little bit and slope the gravel up towards the back a little, if the filter allows that. Your anubias is looking super happy in there!


----------



## eeek8 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! I read somewhere that for an under-gravel filter it was best to keep the gravel relatively thin, but surely if I only have one area of the tank where it's a bit deeper, it should be ok, right? That would add some dimension to the tank. In the last three months that the light was out, my old java ferns started to melt, but since I've installed the new light, everything has perked right up. Definitely will get some more java ferns. The anubias is really growing up towards the surface now, and I spotted some new shoots yesterday. Woohoo!


----------



## TitaniumOrchid (May 11, 2018)

Love that light. What is it?


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

TItaniumOrchid said:


> Love that light. What is it?


Looks like a finnex clip.


----------

